# Batman: Arkham Origins



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Ottobre 2013)

è uscito il terzo videogame della serie dedicata a Batman
I primi due titoli mi erano piaciuti molto


----------



## patriots88 (25 Ottobre 2013)

I primi due son stati dei veri e propri capolavori.

Penso che neppure questo deluderà


----------



## tequilad (25 Ottobre 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> I primi due son stati dei veri e propri capolavori.
> 
> Penso che neppure questo deluderà



Vero. I primi due fantastici!


----------



## tequilad (25 Ottobre 2013)

Questo però è stato realizzato da sviluppatori diversi...vedremo..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Ottobre 2013)

sempre schifato i videogiochi tratti da film e fumetti. Poi mi decisi a provare il primo Batman e fui enormemente colpito. il secondo geniale. Mi aspetto molto dal terzo. lo considero il piu' divertente action-free roaming game dopo Assassin's


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (30 Ottobre 2013)

delusione totale. poche novità, troppo simile al primo, doppiaggio in italiano assente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2013)

lo sto giocando in questi giorni... spettacolare, poca innovazione rispetto al precedente capitolo, ma rimane uno dei migliori free roaming degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2013)

Io non li ho mai giocati, mi consigliate di comprare gli altri due?  che titoli hanno?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non li ho mai giocati, mi consigliate di comprare gli altri due?  che titoli hanno?



Arkhan Asylum ed Arkham City
Comunque la risposta alla domanda è DECISAMENTE SI!!!


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> è uscito il terzo videogame della serie dedicata a Batman
> I primi due titoli mi erano piaciuti molto



I primi due li ho presi con l'humble bundle a 6 dollari qualche giorno fa assieme a un gioco del signore degli anelli e lucarelli 2 e 3.
Il primo sarebbe costato 1 dollaro.


----------

